# Boat Names



## sixgun86

Anyone here name their boat? 

Here are some a pulled from the local forum that I thought were funny..



> Pull N Snatch
> Breaking Wind
> Job Site
> Unsinkable 2
> M.T. Pockets
> Angler Management
> YES DEAR
> REEL FINATICAL
> Thunder Grumpy
> BOWED UP
> Fowl Language
> Romannumeral 2
> Goin Coastal
> NO-MO SEA TOW
> MY ALIBI
> SHIP FACED
> JUST ADD WATER
> BOW MOVEMENT
> Shankopotamus
> Skeezer Pleezer


----------



## MRichardson

Mine was previously named by my grandpa "Hind Teat."

I will keep that name.


----------



## johnnyclack

Bass-akwards :---)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Dirty girl


It's bad mojo to change a boats name


----------



## Specknreds

BLU-BY-U is my bay boat.

Marsh Master is my tin.


----------



## 200racing

if i were to name my 1436 tin it would be 

<)finfur}<
yourself since a hunting and fishing boat

night thing or nocternal for my G3
since ive decked it out for night fishing

if i were a near their range i would do "The Cod Father"


----------



## heavyduty

"Git Lo"
2012 RiverPro LoPro 186


----------



## Jay415

Here's mine


----------



## Wallijig

My 14'er I called "Size Doesn't Matter"

I asked same question in other forum here are some more;
Master Baiter
Wasted Seamen
Knot Hers
MONEY PIT
AUQUHOLIC
REELBOAT
Buck Snot
The Bobber
walleye tub
Bait Waister
The Wet Dream
ships-n-giggles
a sailboat called "Blow Me"
the quacker smacker
The Hawg Trough


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mine


----------



## catman529

Here is mine


----------



## Sasquatch

I named mine "Hathor" for the Ancient Egyptian goddess who personified the principles of love, beauty, music, motherhood and joy.

Was looking mainly at the love, beauty and joy parts. I certainly hope I don't ever get drunk enough to attempt getting her pregnant!


----------



## bassmonkey1

mine is named bassmonkey!! :lol:


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

Hydralla tilla?


----------



## JamesM56alum

Monalisa or reaper i wanted Moaning lisa after my wife but she wouldnt go for it


----------



## Bigkat650

I'm thinking 'The Leaky Rivet' is a good name for my tinny :LOL2: :mrgreen:


----------



## normmouth

My new Alumacraft 1648 will be known as the Filthy Oar!


----------



## kfa4303

I saw a good one the other day that said "Knot Hers". Here's a handy link for anyone thinking of CHANGING the name of their boat. Mind you it can be done, but you must adhere to the rites and rituals described herein lest ye suffer the wrath of the Gods. 


https://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/rename.htm


----------



## HOUSE

I heard it's bad luck to name a boat with "*MINNOW*" in the title because of what happened to Gilligan and the U.S.S. Minnow. Has anyone else heard this? I was going to name mine, the "Minnowtaur", but I don't want to get shipwrecked on a 3-hour tour...a 3-hour tour.

-House


----------



## sixgun86

Thinking mine should be " For Sale " 

If that were the case my current would read, " For Sale XVI "


----------



## kfa4303

HOUSE said:


> I heard it's bad luck to name a boat with "*MINNOW*" in the title because of what happened to Gilligan and the U.S.S. Minnow. Has anyone else heard this? I was going to name mine, the "Minnowtaur", but I don't want to get shipwrecked on a 3-hour tour...a 3-hour tour.
> 
> -House





Never heard of that particular curse, but it makes sense. Oh, and shouldn't that be a "3-hour taur" ? (sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## HOUSE

kfa4303 said:


> HOUSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it's bad luck to name a boat with "*MINNOW*" in the title because of what happened to Gilligan and the U.S.S. Minnow. Has anyone else heard this? I was going to name mine, the "Minnowtaur", but I don't want to get shipwrecked on a 3-hour tour...a 3-hour tour.
> 
> -House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that particular curse, but it makes sense. Oh, and shouldn't that be a "3-hour taur" ? (sorry, I couldn't resist)
Click to expand...



hahaha
Well played, Sir!

I'm going to use that line during the "ceremony". My boat was originally named, "Mrs. Ruthie" and that just has to go.


----------



## jeffh129

Hawg Slayer


----------



## Mojo^

The Bream Reaper


----------



## BackwaterNH

I've seen a few at a local beach bar. One was 'Shipfaced', another was 'Last Call' with the lettering going from being upright to falling over.


----------



## snips

Half-Fast.


----------



## Driftingrz

If i ever have days off work to "finish" her up and be water ready "lazarus" seems a good fit considering the shape when i got it


----------



## lucescoflathead

Miss Kitty.Im a cat fisherman.


----------



## shawnfish

A.H. IRENE (grandpas initials, grandmas name. inherited boat from him)


----------



## worminken

Mine is named L'il Bit after my granddaughter.


----------



## gouran01

Kitty git'r , same as above but not absolutely catfish!


----------



## JamesM56alum

I must update my post in here!


----------



## Beefer

My big boat is called "Goin' Deeper" cause I bought it so I could go out into the Gulf.

I'm undecided on the new tinny -

Goin' Flatter
Goin' Shallow
Gettin' Wetter
Not Goin' Deeper

Can't decide....


----------



## aeviaanah

USS Panty dropper


----------



## 1munford

I'm going with "swamp donkey"


----------



## possom813

HOUSE said:


> I heard it's bad luck to name a boat with "*MINNOW*" in the title because of what happened to Gilligan and the U.S.S. Minnow. Has anyone else heard this? I was going to name mine, the "Minnowtaur", but I don't want to get shipwrecked on a 3-hour tour...a 3-hour tour.
> 
> -House



Can't be, my first boat was named "minnowchaser" :mrgreen: 

My current boat is either getting a sticker of "Betsy" or "BetSea"


----------



## ChrisP

I saw a boat called "Sea Nympho" the other day, it was a Sea Nymph which I dont have unfortunately


----------



## thegr8cody

"flounder pounder" my 22ft offshore boat was "reelistic"


----------



## Clinton78

I always said that once I got a jon boat, I'd name it "Flat Bottomed Girl". Now that I have one, I'm not sure if I'll go through with it. :?


----------



## Vermonster

How is getting stranded on an island with Mary Ann and Ginger bad luck?


----------



## bassin4fun

I have yet to hunt out of mine, but I once thought naming 'er "Bassquacker" ........might still go with that.


----------



## BigTex.308

Naming mine "River Queen" 



It's a work in progress. First boat ever



https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24998


----------



## Auzivision

I was thinking Tintanic or Tinytanic, but knowing my luck... 


I think I'll go with





wait for it....





















wait for it...






Tin Kurin


Because that is what I do best


----------

